# Waste water container?



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all

I have searched the forums for a solution to this problem, but couldn't spot anything that reall solves my query - sorry if this has been answered before.

I'm wondering what solutions you have for transporting wastewater when on site. My mh just has a 'dump valve' underneath the rear. ( bit awkward to get to!) when on site I have my usually have my awning up so not pratical to move the mh itself.

So if my waste tank is full (100 litre) I need to empty it out into a suitable transporting container. 

any suggestions really appreciated - link to sites etc.

thanks

David


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

how about a waste water hog like caravans have with wheels


----------



## 119270 (Jan 6, 2009)

You could always get one of the 'waste hog' 
waste water carriers (on wheels ) then each day or every couple of days, 
decant some of the water out of your onboard tank into the waste hog 
then wheel that to the dump point, 
I currently have a small waste tank under my self build, 
and I have a drain tap at the back of the van, if we are on site with awning up etc.. 
and don't want to move the van for a couple of days, I put a 20ltr 
black jerry can type waste water container under the drain tap and leave 
the drain tap open so it goes straight into the jerry can then 
carry it to the waste water point, if we are pitched up for a night in a layby or service station etc... 
we leave drain tap shut, so the waste water is collected in the onboard tank 
and just dump it when we find a suitable place or when we get on site 
we empty it there


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tuftey said:


> how about a waste water hog like caravans have with wheels


Hi

There is a good selection of them with pictures Here <<<

Mike


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
I use an ordinary bucket. You can empty your waste, use it as a fire bucket and use it for washing/soaking your smalls.
If you can't use it for more than one job you should not be carrying it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

thank you so much for all the rapid replies

David


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Top Tip:

If you get really stuck you can use the toilet cassette .... do the normal empty and clean out of the cassette and then return to the van and use it to shift the waste water before you put it back under the Thetford.... 

Just do remember to empty it down the normal chemical toilet dump as if you tip it down a waste water drain you will rightly get some disgusted looks from the other campers :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Waste Water Containers*

My waste water outlet is very low down and just forward of my habitation door - I didn't want a waste water hog taking up more space in my boot so I bought 2 x £9.99 Halfords water containers ( 25 litres) :

# 1. Serves as my transportable freshwater container c/w 12v submersible pump which uploads my freshwater direct to my water fill up. (Freshwater tank is 106L) -so 2-3 trips to the tap usually does it. -we seem to need about 30L/day

#2. I sprayed black and it lies on its side neatly 'under' my van and connects to my waste water oulet - again I can transport my waste water away in 25L amounts (Waste water tank is 96L ) - we seem to generate about 25L /day grey water.

The connection to the waste tank (portable) to the waste outlet is via a blue conical rubber tap adaptor I bought at a local camping store.

The #2 'black' tank was validated at my most recent rally and is great. The flaw in the transportable freshwater tank was the freshwater tap at the site was about waist height so I couldn't direct the water 'into' the transportable container without drenching myself so I had to lift the container up to the tap which by the time it got to the 12.5L mark got very heavy - so I need another 'tap adaptor' and a wee bit of freshwater hose.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Cost of a 40L Fiamma waste water carrier approx £55
Cost fo a 45L Waste Hog approx £35

is there much of a difference between the two? (apart from 5L!  )


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use a waste hog, saves the queue on departure for the service point!!!

As an ex-tugger don't find it too much extra to connect. 

Used to have the same problem as you if I hadn't changed to using a water hog. Even with 125 Ltrs, can get full v quickly!!

Try it and see.

Trev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting question David, and no perfect answer. Set me thinking though . . . . could be dangerous!! 8O  

Storage in the van is a problem for us.

Our household waste system has just replaced the plastic bags with huge bins - so no bags needed.

We have thousands of bags left over.

If I got a large, strong, string bag and lined it with a bin bag, it would be easy to drain grey water into it and carry it to the dump.

Afterwards chuck the bin bag away so no cleaning up.

String bag and bin bags occupy almost no space.


Sounds OK. Wonder if it would work well in practice? :? 8O 

Dave


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

When I moved my fish tank, i used black bin bags to take the water, no problem and that was in and out of the car.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We picked up some storage containers cheap from Wilkinsons. Fairly shallow (need to be to fit under our waste tap) but big enough to hold a days amount of grey water (we hope) and not too big to be too heavy to carry (sorry about all the to's :? ).
It can also double up as a shoe box for dirty footwear after a days walking etc.

Not tried and tested yet, but I think it should work for us.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

If you have the room to carry it a "Wastemaster" does the job very well as it has wheels and the toilet cassette straps to it with bungies.

Works for me.

Alec


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

No it's fine, just leave the tap open a little & let it drip straight into the ground :twisted: .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
JOKE 8O - but someone had to say it!!!!

I'll now retire to a safe bunker with all my flak gear before someone with a humour bypass launches an attack  .

I just make sure the tanks empty when i park up, then tend to move every three days max anyway so empty it on the way out along the road (NO, It's just another Joke, into the drain really), each to their own I suppose


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> We have thousands of bags left over.


I take it you've checked that your local council did not buy bags with holes punched in them- to avoid suffocating little children ?

Something tells me that this might be rather awkward to carry Dave and, if you get it wrong, you're going to finish up with smelly water all over the place - and possibly over you.

You could have a collapsible water container and a little trolley to wheel it around on. If you go for the go-cart model then it should fold up quite small.

We use a bucket.

G


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We just use a bucket. 

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bucket*

Hi

I had one of those waste things on wheels but sold it in the summer. I felt it just took up too much space in the locker.

The humble bucket is it's replacement as and when needed.

Russell


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

....2 99p B&Q buckets. worked perfectly for 5 months

Doug


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Collapsible bucket, tesco sold them last year for a pound. Waiting for them to come in again, if they ever do. Fab- even has storage case for it too. Usually needs emptying daily - although tend to shower on site - and send him to washing facilities to do washing up - don't want grease etc down pipes :evil: If it is necessary to washup on board - emptying maybe twice a day. Goes to size of gap although you do need something to put the handle on to ensure it stays upright. we use the sticky out thing that opens and locks the waste. As the gap between is smaller than bucket no stress on close/open handle.

regards

Karen


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If you are considering the waste hog from Fiamma, be aware that there is a design fault/feature.
When you come to empty it they "glug" because there is no air inlet on the top end. This can easily result in unpleasant slop over feet and everywhere else...  
Patrick


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

I use the Fiamma 23ltr grey waste and blue fresh water carriers no chance of a mix up  
Both have wheels for easy lugging to waste and collecting fresh water, nice large outlets for pouring and filling up.

Fold down handles make easy storage side by side or on top of each other

See link below

www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?prodcode=1952


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At a recent rally just letting it flow free would have provided an extra resource - an instant ice-rink for those who enjoy winter sports! How considerate for all those with nothing to do............

Interestingly, I did spot one system with a waste container positioned very carefully 5cm away from the drain pipe - _whoops the water has missed!_
And no, I am not joking, there are people who do precisely that - they allow the grey water to flow out onto the ground, we have seen it on numerous grass sites throughout Britain and France.

Our handbook specifically says *NOT *to let out the water slowly but to drain it completely - it then causes enough turbulence that it takes debris from the tank with it, draining off some allows the debris to settle out and may leave it in the tank or clogging the valve.

We were caught out on a C&CC site where the MH drain point was inaccessable to vans (!) without about 15 m of pipe and a pump to go uphill, the only answer was to borrow a wastehog and drain and then empty by tipping - not the easiest answer.

Bucket and chuck-it seems to be an option for many people though, did anyone find the grey water disposal point at Shepton? We could find no reference in the site plan and brought all of ours back to glorious Devon for South West Water to treat (we pay for that anyway!)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We use the bucket method but we use the mop buckets, without the mop rinsing section.

They are a better shape for pushing under van, they have stronger sides for pulling out again and they are much easier to pour away at the other end. 

Our tank holds around 60 ltrs I think and it takes 3 buckets to empty the whole tank which we don't often have as we empty as often as we can. 

Mandy


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Decided to plump for the waste hog - I like the idea of an inbuilt shelf to put the thetford or fresh water carrier on. Plus at 45L two trips would pretty much do a full tank.

Bought off ebay (new) for £35 plus postage. Had some money left in my paypal account to use up. 

Ill let you know how I get on - thanks again everyone

David


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I agree with others, keep it simple, - Bucket and chuck it.
Periodically I drive with a few litres of clean water it to give the waste tank a sluice round.
Graham


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

gandj said:


> I agree with others, keep it simple, - Bucket and chuck it.
> Periodically I drive with a few litres of clean water it to give the waste tank a sluice round.
> Graham


I think this has answered two of my questions. #1 To Hog or not? and #2 How to defeat the pong  from the tank?
Answers
#1 Bucket
#2 Leave a small amount of fresh water in the tank to sluice around. Possibly containing a small amount of very mild discefectant.


----------

